# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Single Digits

## BikerMike

Hello from the frozen shores of the Great Lake Michigan. Its time to get things ready for our stay in Negril.The 365 day count down is on about down to 1 day :Smile:  I have found that the rush you get when your so close is as good as it gets :Cool:  

It looks like the 1st week there we will be busy at MXIII in the evening but the daze will be spent on the beach, soaking in the Vibe at Alfreds, I am so very ready to see all my friends on the beach,you know who im talking about, those guys that want to sell you what they have but remember you after many years your not buying what there selling,then there are the ones that are just glad to see you again. Soon come!

Sorry I am going to miss Crusher and his lovely lady but maybe next time. I am going to do my best to meet up with as many boardie`s as I can but you all know how things get when your on the rock, but I will try if the sand gravity is not to strong>

Health and Happinwess to you all !!!!!!

Bless.

semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Where are we watching the Sea Hawks spoil Mannings day?

----------


## hdcouple

Oh yes i know the feeling jan 31 soon come,maybe run into you at alfreds some time

----------


## BikerMike

hdcouple we are just 2 daze ahead of you, cya there

----------


## BikerMike

and I will find out how far the new sidewalk goes lol 4 real!

----------


## Jamadian

4 days left and then we will certainly be dropping into Alfreds for a stripe.  :Cool:

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

I'll be looking for you at *Alfred's* or nearby on the 4th or 5th. I've got some pounds on you but our hair color and beards match. You  _could_ call me *FormerBikerMike*.  :Cool:

----------


## BikerMike

6 and a wakeup :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## abeachcomber

Be at Alfreds tomorrow! -30c here right now should be about +30c there! Ya Mon!

----------


## BikerMike

yeah it will be much better than here in the frozen north!

5 and a wakeup! :Cool: 

semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## thepegboy

So, if I don't count today, and don't count departure day, then 10 DAYS TO FIDGET!

----------


## Marijane

Arriving at Treehouse on SB Sunday.. also looking for Seahawks to spoil the day!  Will eventually make it down to Alfreds. Love their fish and chips!

----------


## Homebrewer

finally down to single digits (9 and a wake-up)

----------


## STRIPER

Jan 31st,really soon come :Smile:  believe rob said sea star was the place to be for Super Bowl,were on the west end so I believe that's where I'll be!

----------


## BikerMike

ooops, today its 5 and a wakeup

walk good

semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## old goat

0f here in indiana today...9 days we will be at legends cant wait!!!soooon come

----------


## BikerMike

hope we can fly out on Wed.29th, bad weather and the roads are very bad from here to the windy city :Frown:  I might have to leave home 2 daze early,the weather is really bad this year!!!

we have 11" of new snow from just yeaserday!

semi(and crew) :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Negril1990

so close

----------


## BikerMike

IIII and a wakeup

soon come

----------


## jamaicarob

have a good trip, see you on the beach, soon come

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

11 days until we can share a few Stripes Mike. It is so #@%&*# cold this morning and the forecast calls either more of the same or snow; 4 inches later today around 5. No fish fry here tonight but fry fish soon come.

----------


## BikerMike

We will make a point of it if we the weather here lets us get to ChiTown then if ORD is open to fly to Jamaica?

Bless

Semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

3 & wakeup jah willin!

soon come.

semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## 79yooper

10 days, but that's cuz I'm driving to South Bend the night before to catch their early flight to Atlanta and then MoBay!   Snowblowing 24" of snow today, and I definetly need some sand in my toes.  Seeya soon!

----------


## BikerMike

safe travels yooper

----------


## BikerMike

Monday, Tuesday, Jamaica!

Bless.

semi(and crew)

almost 10 years ago now ,soon come

----------


## Eco

7 more sleeps!

----------


## Negril1990

me too!

----------


## M&G Montreal

6 more sleeps and we are on our way, too!  Hope to meet up with you all!  It's so freakin' cold here, Sat. can't come fast enough.  It will feel good to wear flip flops without getting frost bite!  Cool runnings, all!

----------


## Sam I Am

Im psyched to have finally hit double digits!  Cant imagine my bliss when I finally reach single digits!

----------


## Oncedeported

4 more sleeps for me!!!  Firefly here we come!  Pattison family tour 2014!

----------


## BikerMike

Monday here along the frozen shores of the Great Lake Michigan,everything is packed,

 soon come Jamaica.

One more and a wakeup.

Bless.

semi(and crew)

----------


## jamaicarob

9 more days for us, soon come

----------


## Eco

> me too!


So there will be a few of us arriving on the same day!  Somebody else (forget who) has the exact same travel dates as us feb 3-14.  We need a Feb meet and bake...

----------


## Aimbri

Oh yea!!!!!

----------


## BikerMike

If were not stuck in a snow bank some place between home and Chicago we will be on our way on Wed. 29th

Bless.

semi(and crew) :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Shaggy

4 more sleeps for us too

----------

